# 1st diet plan



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

Hi I have been training now for around 10 years I have also been playing rugby but have decided to stop this year and concentrate on training. I have made good gains over the years I am currently 17.5st with a body fat of around 12%. The one thing I have never done in this time I is made a proper diet plan. I have always had a pretty good idea of what to eat, but have never put it down on paper in a proper plan. So I have put one together and would like some feedback from you guys.

I am quite lucky in the way that it does not really matter what i eat I never seem to put on any fat so I am not worried about that. The plan below is not set in stone and a few things would change from day to day, the only difference is that on non training days i would not have a recovery drink. The supplements i plan to use are from my protein part from the pro recover after training.

7am 50g whey protein, 100g oats, x3 wetabix

protein/carbs/fat

53/112/13.2 774cal

10am x4 brown bread, 125g chicken

47/66/8.4 528cal

12.30pm 125g chicken, 150 g wholemeal pasta

50/94/5.9 630cal

3pm x2 brown bread,tin of tuna or salmon

38/33/7.5 330cal

5pm mp creapump, 25g whey

19/20.8/1.7 171cal

5.30pm training

6.30pm cnp pro recover

29.5/60.5/1.3 297cal

8pm 250g beef mince, 250g potato's, mix veg, rice pudding

65.5/99/62.5 1230cal

10pm mp bedtime extreme, 100g oats

51.5/72.5/10.1 589cal

total for day 353.5/548/110.5 4549cal

There are some things i have not included e.g milk with protein/cereal, any sauces used, any little snacks. With all these added in the total cal should be over 5000 per day.

Any comments or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

looks spot on to be honest mate


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

any one else got any opinions good or bad i can take it lol


----------

